
Suit: Man held 20 hours after asking to file TSA complaint - leephillips
http://wtop.com/lifestyle/2015/02/suit-man-held-20-hours-after-asking-to-file-tsa-complaint/
======
amalag
A watch and power bars wrapped in a PVC pipe. Not related to his case, but
that is just hilarious. I mean if you wanted to simulate a time bomb, is there
really a better way? Well you would want metal instead of PVC, but still.

~~~
spacemanmatt
I knew someone a while back who got suspended from school for taping a solar
calculator to a couple of empty toilet paper tubes. Same principal later
suspended a group of kids for wearing black. Because Satan.

------
angdis
People just need to chill out. TSA folks are not necessarily the brightest
bunch, but getting angry with them just doesn't end well-- especially if that
includes jokes/sarcasm/provocative statements involving bombs. THis person
must have a lot of free time to pursue a lawsuit.

~~~
leephillips
There's no evidence that he did any of that, and the surveillance tape doesn't
show any alarming behavior. Free time? If you were locked up for 20 hours with
no contact with the outside world, with your wife wondering if you were alive,
would you just blow it off?

